

Kobo says you cannot share your account: not with a spouse, your kids, anyone - gioele
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/10/23/kobo-says-youre-no-longer-allowed-to-share-your-account-not-with-a-spouse-your-kids-anyone/

======
gioele
Interesting bit in the comments:

«I remember being at a demo of Adobe Digital rebook reader when it was first
released many years ago. The rep went through the license agreement with some
care and pointed out that under the rules, it was forbidden for anyone to read
over your shoulder. That’s just how silly some of these guys are.»

